

Logos using negative space - labria
http://weburbanist.com/2009/12/14/less-is-more-18-clever-logos-using-negative-space/

======
ja27
The Big Ten (college sports conference) logo has an eleven in negative space,
on either side of the "T". (There are now 11 teams.)

<http://www.bigten.org/>

------
eam
I never did see the arrow in the FedEx logo... until now!

~~~
yan
I actually came to the article expecting it to be completely based around the
FedEx logo. Once you see the arrow, that's all you'll see on every truck.

------
cmelbye
I find logos like the following somewhat confusing:

[http://weburbanist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/brand-
unio...](http://weburbanist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/brand-union-
logo.jpg)

[http://www.businesspundit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/01/eat...](http://www.businesspundit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/01/eaton.gif)

~~~
kellishaver
I agree. I don't mind the concept, but the execution is poor, especially on
the Brand Union logo. Egg & Spoon, 8 Fish, Yoga Australia, and Guild of Food
Writers were all cool, though. The Bermuda Aquarium logo just feels oddly
disconnected, with all of the negative space and then the tiny triangle
floating over on the left. I love clever use of negative space, but I don't
like things that float in the middle of nowhere.

------
dgen
Carrefour's logo is a nice one too (look for the C)

------
daleharvey
I also like the use of negative space in these 2 logos

[http://pasembur.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/a_perfect_circle...](http://pasembur.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/a_perfect_circle_-
_mer_de_noms.jpg)

<http://kingstrike.com/>

------
tetha
Wow, this is easily among the top ten pages with the worst content / flashy
distraction site of the year.

------
diN0bot
good article, terribly busy website.

